# Good home needed for 3 pigeons



## thelga (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm not sure what happened to my last post but it seems to have disappeared. I now have 3 pigeons that need homes as soon as possible.

The first is a roller pigeon that came in to the wildlife rescue where I volunteer without a band. This is a beautiful black and white bird.

The second is a feral (gray pigeon that is molting) that doesn't seem to be "right", he may have a neurological issue. It is hard to explain his issues, one example is I had him out to stretch and he flew across the room and sat next to me on the back of the couch. He also seems to go from being very terrified to "oh look, food" and just starts eating even though my hand is in the cage. He just isn't a pigeon that would make it in the wild very long.

The third pigeon is my beloved male that I adopted as a baby about 18 months ago. He had broken his wing and will never be releasable so I adopted him as a friend for my female pigeon I already had as a pet. They have been a loving couple for a year and suddenly he is "abusing" my female pigeon and has ripped most of the feathers out of her head. He is a feral also which will never be releasable and even though I got him as a baby he has never got real friendly. He bites when I put my hand in his cage but once I pick him up he doesn't bite but still tries desperately to get away. He deserves a big flight cage where he can live a good pigeon life. I love him but it's just not going to work out if he abuses my female pigeon and she was here first and is my baby.

Please email me at [email protected] if you can give any of these birds a good home. I have never shipped a bird but I am willing if you can walk me threw it but unfortunetly I do not have the funds to ship a bird. I will drive within reason to give them a good home though.


----------



## Technobot (Oct 11, 2008)

In the meantime keep the nippy lil bastad away from the female, if he don't wanna be nice he can be by himself.

strange though, most pigeons don't even bite, and that applies to ferals too.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

thelga said:


> I'm not sure what happened to my last post but it seems to have disappeared. I now have 3 pigeons that need homes as soon as possible.
> 
> The first is a roller pigeon that came in to the wildlife rescue where I volunteer without a band. This is a beautiful black and white bird.
> 
> ...



It would help alot to know where you are located, can you post photos.
They sound like great pigeons and I'm sure someone will want to give them a home.

I see that you do have photos in your first thread, so where are you located?


----------



## thelga (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm sorry, I am in Roseville Ca, outside Sacramento.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Hey Jen, I just got your email. I didn't know these were your pigeons being posted. If you're in desperate need I can take them. The disabled one and the dove can go in the doviary and the others can make their spot in the big aviary. I know you went to a lot of trouble to keep them from being re-released when they're not able to be feral, good job.  Maybe we can meet somewhere? I can't really drive further than Petaluma but at least you wouldn't have to come the whole way (and gas is so much better now lol). Just let me know.


----------



## thelga (Aug 23, 2008)

Hi Lynn,
The Wildlife organization seems to have found a home for the white dove and my male pigeon is behaving now that I took the female roller out of the house. I do still need a home for the feral and the roller if you can take them. You'll love the "special" guy, he's a crack up and I'm pretty sure he is young. He is ready to find a mate, he chases around my female who is "special" also but she won't have anything to do with him. He is in a cage in my apartment right now but I need to pick the roller up from the facility before they release her in to the wild. I will have to separate my male and female while she is here so just let me know when you are available to meet me if you can take them. I'll be working all week so it would probably have to be next weekend if you can.
Thank you!!!
Jen


----------

